# I need help finding this piece!



## williambecker (Oct 10, 2018)

I once heard a beautiful violin song that was so emotional and intense it made me tear up. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name. All I remember is the chorus starting with an abrupt "Ba-dum-dum-dum. Da da da da daaaa daaa, da da da da daaaa daa. Da da da da da da dadadadadaaada. Da da da da daaaa (around here a very high pitched violin began along the lines of "deeeeeee dedede") daaa, da da da da daaaa daa…." And so on. It continues like that for a while. I really want to find it as it is so beautiful.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sounds like an arrangement of "Camptown Races":

De Camptown ladies sing dis song-Doo-dah! doo-dah!
De Camp-town race-track five miles long-Oh! de doo-dah day!
I come down dah wid my hat caved in-Doo-dah! doo-dah!
I go back home wid a pocket full of tin-Oh! de doo-dah day!

*Doo*-dah! Oh, *doo*-dah!

*Dah*-*dah*-de-*daaah!* *Doo*-*doo*-de-*doooo!*

*Dee*-*dee*-de-*daaah*-dah, *dah*-*dah*-de-*doooo*-doo,

*Dee*-de-*dah*-de-*doo*-de-dee, *doo*-de-*dee*-de-*dah*-de-doo, 
Doo-de-doo-de-doo-de-doo-de-doo-de-doo-de-doo-de-doo...

Lah-de-dah.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you mean by a violin SONG.
Is it violin alone? With orchestra?


----------

